# Good pipe gloves



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Im looking to get some gloves for the warmer days, something waterproof enough so that if i have to put my hands down its not going to be a problem. I just want them for warmer days like 20-50 degrees because i already have a pair of warm mittens for the cold days and for pow, so having a thinner cooler pair would be nice. 
any recommendations would be awesome


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Get something Gortex or leather. Do you need gauntlets or short cuffs? I'm guessing short cuff if its for warm weather. I have a couple pairs of Level gloves specifically for spring riding, though I can wear them year round with liners. They are pretty good, but they aren't waterproof. If you are putting your hands down a lot, you're going to soak through no matter what and you will tear up your gloves even if you have some super burly gloves like from Mountain Hardware.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Pow actually makes a line of gloves that's meant for warm weather/pipe riding, you might want to check em out:

Pow Light Style

They're really solid gloves and they hold up really well.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I second POW gloves. I have the POW high five gloves and they are awesome!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmm, i found my POWs to be squishmittens to be honest. i bought them for spring riding and they would get wet from only touching the corn ice on my bindings.

I use Dakine Broncos and have found them to be almost light enough for spring/summer riding, but warm enough if it turns cold. They are gortex lines and ive never had troubles with moisture getting in.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

all you should need for your pipe is matches..or a lighter.... I prefer matches...


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

What do you guys think about these? Celtek Misty Glove - Men's from Dogfunk.com
The reviews seem good, anyone have experience with them?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i have celtek spring gloves and the waterproofing blows. it gets wet very easily but it looks tight though and i like the grippy palm on it. those gloves you are looking at look like they'll soak up like a sponge.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I dont know much about celtek (i havent really seen them down here), but those look like snow sponges with rubber grips on the palm.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Weird about the pow gloves getting wet, did you use the waterproofing that comes with it?

The upper end pow gloves have goretex and come with nikwax waterproofing as well.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I figured the grippy palm would keep out the water and I don't have to really worry about the backside because theyre just goin to be for some June spring riding so it will just be slush snow anyways. Any gloves you guys woul recommend around that price?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Really depends on what exactly you're after. I know a lot of guys who ride with thin pipe gloves for spring, which are literally just a skin over their hand. They aren't very waterproof though.

Personally I just use thinner winter gloves and deal with the little bit of sweat but it's a personal preference thing.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

yea i really am not going to have to worry about being cold, the thing im going to is a camp later this month in tahoe so its gona be warm, ive got mittens for those real cold days haha. you have any gloves you'd recommend for a good price?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

get this
Best Prices on Burton Idiom Superpipe Gloves I Dot Black - Mens Glove Snowboards Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

it's gortex. i have some burton gortex mittens and they are the best of the best.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Do you prefer the thin skin style spring gloves or a more winter style glove but just really thin?

I use two gloves for spring and I swap between them depending on what I feel like.

1) *Pow Villain* - These are winter gloves but they're on the thin side so they do the job in spring as well, although I do sweat a bit inside them if it gets real warm.

2) *Burton Pipe Glove* - These are pretty much just a skin over your hand. It's not so much about waterproofing or keeping warm, more just the glove I wear when it's really hot spring weather and I don't want to grab my board with bare hands.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

i checked those two out, as well as the pow high 5 ones, I found a few for around 30$ and im thinking of picking up the mitts or the gloves, they look like they would be perfect


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Yeah the high 5s are a pretty solid glove. I tried my friend's pair on and they feel nice, they'll probably be the next spring gloves I try whenever mine wear out.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Alrite thanks for the help man ill get those


----------

